# WoW eigenartige ruckler



## tomy86 (22. August 2010)

hallo, 

ich habe ein kleines problem was mich sehr stört und zwar.  

sobald ich wow starte und einlogge, dannach online komme fängt es an zu ruckeln.. 
dann switche ich kurz auf desktop und wieder ingame und das ruckeln ist weg! 
naja, es kann vorkommen das es plötzlich in einer instanz beim boss  wieder sehr ruckelt, bzw. nicht flüssig läuft. da switch ich infight  wieder auf desktop (sehr nervend) dannach wieder ingame und das ruckeln  ist wieder weg?! 

also ich habe meinen rechner schon komplett neu installiert und das problem war nicht behoben. 

meine rechner komponente: 

cpu: intel i7 920 quad 2.67 ghz 
mainboard: gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 
Ram: 6GB 
Grafikkarte: nvidia zotac gtx 295 

nun befürchte ich auch das ich mit cataclysm vielleicht probleme haben werde...  

bitte doch um möglichste hilfe.  

danke schon im vorraus.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. August 2010)

*AW: eigenartige ruckler*

Das kann alles mögliche sein Graka zu heiß oder nen Antivirenprogramm, ich würde daher im Wow Technikforum nachfragen.


----------



## Goldfinger (22. August 2010)

*AW: eigenartige ruckler*

Wie hoch ist die Auslastung deiner GPU und CPU wenn du das Spiel startest?
Hab es auch manchmal das ein CPU Kern zu 100% Ausgelastet ist und dann ruckelt es.


----------



## tomy86 (22. August 2010)

*AW: eigenartige ruckler*

also der cpu ist bei 30-40% und die grafikkarte kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich kein tool hab für diese diagnose durchzuführen  aber mit der grafikkarte sollte es doch um alle welt passen! der neuste treiber ist auch installiert!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2010)

*AW: eigenartige ruckler*



tomy86 schrieb:


> ... grafikkarte kann ich nicht sagen, *weil ich kein tool* hab für diese diagnose durchzuführen  aber mit der grafikkarte sollte es doch um alle welt passen! der neuste treiber ist auch installiert!


 
*GPUz* heisst das nützliche Tool


----------



## Goldfinger (22. August 2010)

*AW: eigenartige ruckler*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *GPUz* heisst das nützliche Tool



Oder *Everest*. Damit kannst du komplett alles auslesen!


----------

